# An awesome picture



## Marnie (Apr 30, 2007)

I just think this is so pretty. I had almost deleted it on my camera as it looked so dark but when I put it up on my screen, well, I just love the suns affect on it.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 30, 2007)

AWWW! HOW SWEET IS THAT!!!



:


----------



## minimule (Apr 30, 2007)

Awwww! Cute!


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 1, 2007)

ADORABLE



:



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2007)

I love that picture!



:


----------



## Bassett (May 1, 2007)

I love it too.



: Also love the subjects.



: Baby Remi is so cute and Mandy is my granddaughter, light of my life.



:



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 1, 2007)

Oh the love of a girl and an equine! Forgive me but I had to poster it!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 1, 2007)

Marnie said:


> I just think this is so pretty. I had almost deleted it on my camera as it looked so dark but when I put it up on my screen, well, I just love the suns affect on it.




[SIZE=14pt]That is just tooooo cute!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]But since you thought it was dark....I tried to lighten it a little for you, not the best, but it is a little lighter.[/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett (May 1, 2007)

Thanks you both, Debs and Michele. I love the poster and I love the lightened one with the daisy chain frame. :aktion033: Wish I could figure out how to do both of these. I'm not too swift when it comes to things like that.



I have printed them both off on good quality photo paper and they will be on my wall. Also thank you Marnie for posting this picture. I love it. You are a special sister and I know you also Love Mandy. She IS such a sweet little girl.



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 1, 2007)

To make the posters go to this link (someone posted it on the back porch a while back and I love it)

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php


----------



## lovinarabs (May 1, 2007)

Oh man - I just LOVE that picture. How sweet, and I agree - I like the darkness of it and being backlit like that. Sometimes the mistakes turn out the best.

PS I love that site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 1, 2007)

:aktion033: Good job Michele :aktion033:

What a neat pic....Sweet as can be



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 2, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]sweet picture



: , i love it all 3 ways



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 2, 2007)

how sweet, love the picture! (does anyone hear an echo LOL)


----------



## qtrrae (May 16, 2007)

That picture is just too precious!



: With 2 darling subjects - how could it not be just perfect! :aktion033:

Bonnie, your lovely little granddaughter is just a sweetheart



: - she so loves all the animals. HMM! Must take after grandma Bonnie!



: HA!



Bassett said:


> I love it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## runaway ranch (May 20, 2007)

This is just beautiful!


----------

